# Auralex



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey guys, I have two boxes of audio tile from Auralex (24 each box) and two bass traps,http://auralex.com/bass_traps_lenrd/LN.jpg http://auralex.com/partscience/audiotile.asp#AudioTile__Gallery, need some help placing them,:dontknow: I can make four panels 28x42 with a space between the tiles, here some pics of the room....:T


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow, great use of that space!


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Without modelling, I'd say your best bet is to walk around and look for places where the bass is boomy? Or try looking at a waterfall plot to identify the frequencies that don't decay as fast, then look for those wavelengths between various corner distances.

The non-bass traps I'd say just use the mirror test to do 1st reflections off the walls and ceilings, then same thing for 2nd reflections if you have leftovers.


----------



## Ethan Winer (Jul 21, 2006)

Rodny,

> need some help placing them <

You sent me a PM asking me to look at your room photos and suggest where to place the Auralex panels you bought. My best suggestion is to ask Auralex since you have their products and they know them best. This is an important part of a treatment vendor's responsibility to their customers! I help my company's customers all the time with exactly this sort of question, and there's no reason to think Auralex won't be glad to do the same for you.

--Ethan


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks....:T :T


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

When you do get your advice, please let us know where and why they choose their placement. I always love to hear the where and why.. it's the geek in me. :nerd: 

And of course, before and after graphs would be appreciated too! :bigsmile: 
I've become a huge believer in treating a room to get the most of of a system. I'd love to see how your room changes as my room will (eventually) get similar treatment and is relatively small as well.

JCD


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

I need to find the right spot for my speakers first and then I can install the audio tiles. onder: 
I :reading: some of Ethan's articles about speaker placement and 38% rule for the room, my listening position is right at 38% from the back wall, the mains are 9'5" apart, if I set the triangle, mains and listening position, the speakers are to close to me, the mains don't bother me so much but the center channel is like 4' from the wall, its like in the middle of the room, and I don't like that, this is if I use the center chair to set the triangle, okay... my ? is how can I set the speakers were it will sound decent (best)even if you are sitting on the other chairs ( at least the three chairs in the middle), and I don't want the mains and center so close to me.
( I hope this make sense:dumbcrazy: )
Do I just need to move the speakers around in till I find the best sound? :dontknow: :help:


(Do I need to move this ? somewhere else?):sad: 

Thanks:T


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

The following advice should not be taken as gospel.. it's only the vague recollections of a severely limited individual.

First off, be aware that anything that you read about the "ideal" setup isn't usually going to happen in the real world -- it's all about compromises. Even with an unlimited budget, you'll probably have some compromises, you just try to maximize the system with the resources you have.

In your specific case, I would think that if you could get a couple of feet clearance from the walls for each speaker, you'd be good. If you can't get 2', then as much as you can. Your new Auralex pads should be able to help tame some of the negative effects of being so close to the walls. I'm not sure how to maximize your off axis response, maybe just by not toeing in the speakers as much?

In either case, I bet the folks at Auralex will actually be able to help with your speaker placement as well.

Good luck.

JCD


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

I bought my sound treatment through truesoundcontrol.com and they offered free room analysis from Auralex. I sent Auralex a detailed diagram of my room and they responded within 5 days with recommended products and placement. 

The free analysis is strictly based on the physical layout of your room. To get anything more scientific than that, you'll most likely either have to pay or do additional analysis on your own.

Here's the link.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

garcianc2003 said:


> I bought my sound treatment through truesoundcontrol.com and they offered free room analysis from Auralex. I sent Auralex a detailed diagram of my room and they responded within 5 days with recommended products and placement.
> 
> The free analysis is strictly based on the physical layout of your room. To get anything more scientific than that, you'll most likely either have to pay or do additional analysis on your own.
> 
> Here's the link.


Thanks for the info, I called Auralex and talk to somebody, I ask if I can email some pics of the room so he can help me because of the shape of the room, he said yes, that was 2 weeks ago....... :yawn: :yawn: still waiting for some help :waiting: :teeth: 
You can see here, they're already installed. 

















































Before







After


----------



## nerdful1 (Dec 5, 2006)

this been isf or haa calibrated?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm... I'm no expert at reading charts, but it looks like it helped in some areas... not super/major effective, but it did something.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

I am no expert either. After I spent a lot of money in sound treatment, except for the bass, I could not tell much of a difference. So I tried an experiment. I ran the REW program in manual mode and set it to output a constant signal at several problematic frequencies in my room (around 50, 80, 120 Hz, etc.). I then walked around the room holding a large poster frame wrapped in fabric. Not only was the difference noticeable in the dB reading, it was significantly audible even by simply tilting the frame a few degrees. The experiment convinced me to add diffusion to the ceiling and back wall of my HT room. The difference is almost too subtle for my untrained ears but, after my experiment, I feel much better that it was money well spent.


----------



## nerdful1 (Dec 5, 2006)

looks like you have the recommended "house curve" now. I'm still trying.


----------

